# wpa_supplicant, dopo un po' la connessione cade

## devilheart

salve a tutti. da poco ho deciso di rinforzare la sicurezza della mia rete wireless adottando WPA-PSK. la rete è così configurata

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="baator"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="password"

        priority=1

}
```

/etc/conf.d/net.wlan0

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

la rete all'avvio funziona correttamente. si connette, riceve l'ip dal server dhcp e tutto funziona per un po'. trascorso un po' di tempo dall'ultima volta che ho usato la connessione, questa cade. ho ancora l'ip e iwconfig mi dice che sono ancora connesso ma non riesco a pingare nulla. per ritornare online devo riavviare l'initscript dell'interfaccia di rete. ho una broadcom bcm4306, uso il driver bcm43xx e ho estratto correttamente il firmware

idee?

----------

## darkmanPPT

anche a me capita e ho una 2200 intel.

e capita anche a chi ha una atheros.

insomma.. per deduzione potrei dire che probabilmente capita a tutti (sicurmente a tutti quelli che io conosco).

alla fine io ho risolto emergendo knetworkmanager. funziona e non ho più sti problemi.

anche adesso, quando sono obbligato ad usare wpa_supplicant continuo ad avere questi problemi.

boh!

sarà bacato il programma! chissà....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TwoMinds

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] ho una broadcom bcm4306, uso il driver bcm43xx e ho estratto correttamente il firmware
> 
> idee?

 

...ciao... si'... prova a togliere il bcm43xx sostituendolo con l'ndiswrapper... e' sicuramente piu' stabile e interruzioni della connessione dovuti al bcm43xx sono gia' stati segnalati (e che confermo per esperienza diretta)...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> anche a me capita e ho una 2200 intel.
> 
> e capita anche a chi ha una atheros.
> 
> insomma.. per deduzione potrei dire che probabilmente capita a tutti (sicurmente a tutti quelli che io conosco).
> ...

 

ehmm wpa_supplicant E' una dipendenza anche di networkmanager (e di knetworkmanger ) non e' che semplicemente e' configurato male ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

A me capitava con una ipw2200. Ho rimosso l'opzione "tickless" dal kernel e ora funziona.

----------

## devilheart

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> alla fine io ho risolto emergendo knetworkmanager. funziona e non ho più sti problemi.
> 
> anche adesso, quando sono obbligato ad usare wpa_supplicant continuo ad avere questi problemi.
> 
> boh!

 ho tolto networkmanager perché mi dava problemi ancora più grossi. la rete cadeva senza motivo e mi continuava a richiedere la password nonostante fosse giusta (e non so perché non la prendeva dal keyring di gnome)

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> ...ciao... si'... prova a togliere il bcm43xx sostituendolo con l'ndiswrapper... e' sicuramente piu' stabile e interruzioni della connessione dovuti al bcm43xx sono gia' stati segnalati (e che confermo per esperienza diretta)...

 ndiswrapper è quello che usavo prima e sono passato a bcm43xx proprio perché mi dava lo stesso problema senza contare che avevo un link quality più basso

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> A me capitava con una ipw2200. Ho rimosso l'opzione "tickless" dal kernel e ora funziona.

 dove trovo questa opzione?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> dove trovo questa opzione?

 Sotto "Processor type and features" mi pare

----------

## devilheart

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   dove trovo questa opzione? Sotto "Processor type and features" mi pare

 non ho trovato nulla. usi patch particolare? il tickless c'è anche per amd64?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si utilizzo il set di patch ufficiale gentoo incluso in tutti i kernel gentoo-sources.

Comunque questa feature è indipendente dalle patch e si trova in tutti i kernel dal 2.6.21 in poi.

E' la prima voce del sottomenù "Processor type and features". Non ci credo che tu non riesca a trovarla, a meno che qualche altra opzione da te selezionata non l'abbia nascosta nel menuconfig.

----------

## devilheart

[IMG]http://www.image-share.net/image/1698/2007-11-07-105331_1400x1050_scrot.png[/IMG]

io non lo vedo. sai dirmi a quale voce di .config corrisponde?

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
Symbol: NO_HZ [=n]

  │ Prompt: Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)

  │   Defined at kernel/time/Kconfig:8

  │   Depends on: GENERIC_TIME && GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS

  │   Location:

  │     -> Processor type and features

  │   Selects: TICK_ONESHOT
```

----------

## devilheart

niente, ho scoperto che il tickless sarà disponibile per amd64 solo con il kernel 2.6.24

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, anche a me salta la connessione dopo un po. Però tickless io non ce l'ho per niente e non ce l'ho mai avuto.

E' da un po' di tempo che ho questo problema, ho una Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG ed ogni volta sono costretto a fare 

```
/etc/init.d/ipw3945 restart
```

 per ristabilire le cose.

----------

## Elbryan

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ciao, anche a me salta la connessione dopo un po. Però tickless io non ce l'ho per niente e non ce l'ho mai avuto.
> 
> E' da un po' di tempo che ho questo problema, ho una Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG ed ogni volta sono costretto a fare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

io per esempio invece lo ho abilitato e non mi cade (la mia wifi è cifrata in WPA + TKIP).

Ed ho la tua stessa identica wifi (uso NetworkManager).

----------

## koma

a me non cade mai se volete vi passo il mio .config

Uso NetworkManager e knetworkmanager

----------

## Josuke

avevo lo stesso identico problema..ho risolto con networkmanager

----------

